# What was your first carrier?



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

and why did you chose that one first?


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

my first was a KKAFP; i chose it cuz i liked the simplicity of a pouch and wanted something snuggly for my November baby!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

My first was a hotsling, and I got it b/c it was soooo pretty. Also, it is reversible and has a golden brocade print on one side, which worked perfectly with the bridesmaid gown I was wearing when DS was 9 weeks old. Not during the wedding, but through the reception. Kept him close and safe, kept people away from him, and looked fabulous.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

My very first was a Baby Bjorn, because:
- it looked sortof like the Snugli my mom had had
- but looked more technologically advanced, which I thought at the time was good
- and it was the only thing I was aware of at all

My second was a NoJo, because my Bradley instructor encouraged using a sling and the only ones I was aware of were the NoJo and the OTSBH.

My THIRD sling was a Chic Papoose pouch sling. I saw it on a woman from MDC whom I met IRL. Meeting up with MDC mamas introduced me to the wider world of babywearing.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

My very first carrier was a Baba Sling. It was given to me by an older female friend from Australia. She is from the town where the family that makes them live. She saw them and thought of me, pregnant, and brought home their literature. I said, "Yes, I'd love one!" and that was her shower present for me!
It's beautiful, rich brown with fall-colored patterned trim. She outdid herself picking the perfect sling for me.

I still love it and it's well worn to show for it.


----------



## tiffany21074 (Jan 22, 2006)

first one was a baby bjorn
then a sling=type carrier from target i believe
then a new native
then a ring sling
then an ergo
and hopefully a mei tai in the future!
(can you tell i have a problem?)


----------



## a_work_in_progress (May 17, 2006)

I bought a NoJo when I was pregnant with my first child. I was a teen mom, and had never seen a sling before. As soon as I got home after purchasing it, I tried it on to see how it would work. My mom put one of her cats in the sling, just to add weight to it, and we took a walk around the block with the cat lounging in the nojo.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

My first was a snugli carrier that doubled as a sling... It looked like it would have the learning curve I wanted since I was too worried to use a real sling at the time. It sucked... I sold it for $10 on Ebay... but I've still got the ring sling I couldn't figure out then.


----------



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

My first was a baby bjorn - I had really only heard of the carriers sold at Target like places and ring slings. Ring slings I just don't like the looks of so I went with the Bjorn which I had heard good things about.

Then I made myself a pouch, and then another, and then bought a hotsling. My reasons for the pouch was it looked easy to use, didn't have any extra fabric hanging around, and looked like something I could make myself inexpensively.

Tthen I bought a mei tai, and another, because DD never felt secure in the pouch when trying a back carry.

Then an Ergo (which is still on its way to me so I haven't tried it yet). Decided to try this because I found one at a good price. :LOL

I'll probably make more pouches too. They are just fun to make, cheap, and its always fun to get a new one. :LOL


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
My very first carrier was a Baba Sling. It was given to me by an older female friend from Australia. She is from the town where the family that makes them live. She saw them and thought of me, pregnant, and brought home their literature. I said, "Yes, I'd love one!" and that was her shower present for me!
It's beautiful, rich brown with fall-colored patterned trim. She outdid herself picking the perfect sling for me.

I still love it and it's well worn to show for it.


Ooh! A babasling!!! I have an ancient, never-answered at all, question thread out there about them. And now I have an answer.









I love how they look! So they are comfy and all?

I don't think I'll be using one for DS, but should there ever be another infant in my life, I think I'll be getting one, now that I know of ONE person who has used one happily, LOL.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

A big ole NOJO. It was given to me.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

A New Native carrier that way way too small for DS (who was a chunk a lunk) and my extremely full newborn nursing boobs!

After that we got a maya wrap and an obsession was born!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My first was an adjustable Maya pouch; I chose it because I liked the fabric, and the pouch seemed simpler to use than a ring sling.


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

A Lucky Baby pouch sling - I chose because it was cheap and seemed like a lot of people liked it. We love it and still use it frequently.


----------



## peel (Aug 31, 2006)

6 years ago my first was a snugli. I just wanted to vacuum.







The bjorn was so expensive, I laugh at that knowing I now own a new Ergo.


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

Besides the Bjorn, my first "entry level" carrier was a SnuggleGear Closed tail ring sling. I didn't want a pouch--the fit needed to be too percise and I wanted DH to babywear also. And I thought the long flowing fabric of an open tail was, well, just too much!









I loved that sling! I ended up really liking open tails and tried to turn the sling into a pouch, but mismeasured it and made it too small. Fortunately, I was able to sell it for cheap to a mama who fit it perfectly.

And for nostalgia, here it is (worn as only a newbie slinger can wear it--rings WAY too low and fabric not spread well







):
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...s/4c6fda7b.jpg


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

a Kozy. chose it cuz dh liked the looks of it and i figured that was a good way to get him to bw








still my alltime fave!


----------



## Maplecat (May 23, 2005)

I guess I really like babywearing. My son is less than five months old and we have already progressed through the following:

maya wrap and hotsling (bought before babe was born)
ergo
ellaroo wrap
didymos wraps
storch wrap

My husband has also acquired his own hotsling and wrap.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, I forgot. I also had this Fisher Price front pack where the part the baby was in detached from the part that was harnessed around the mama. I thought that was the bees knees because if the baby fell asleep I could take that part off and just lay him down. Imagine how thrilled I was when I discovered slings!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

whoa..this was 13 years ago when I was 20..I had a snugli, then a nojo, a hotsling, then a mei tai and now I'm about to try an Ergo.


----------



## Josette Marie (May 13, 2006)

it was a snugli. I used it maybe twice...didn't like that one too much. Then a maya sling. That was much nice but a bit uncomfy when they get heavier. Now I have a "over the shoulder baby holder" this so far is the most comfortable for me. I keep it in the car. I find those all the time at second hand stores for a couple of bucks.


----------



## aishy (Dec 13, 2001)

Nojo - and I only got that because someone gave us baby present money so I went to target and bought a much coveted sling that I hadn't been able to afford previously. I miss that thing, I learned to babywear with it, ya know??

Just before #2 was born I got my Maya - which I still use. We also use a mei tai from time to time.

In between I've tried out/used hot sling pouches (one stretchy, one not), a maya pouch, a kangaa sling found on ebay, and a robezo. But I've always stuck with the maya ring sling.

I want to try out the hug a bub, it looks comfy, but i probably can't actually buy one.

Aisling


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

A homemade maya wrap...chose it just because it was the only one I was slightly familiar with as a first-time pregnant mom.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Baby Bjorn
Ellaroo wrap
Hotsling
A second Hotsling! (C'mon, the print was too cute!)
(Then a third Hotsling I bought for my husband . . .)
Oopa ring sling
Babyhawk Mei Tai

They all have a special place in my heart . . . awwwww.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

My first carrier was a bjorn, which for the most part sucked.

Then I made a ring sling.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

My very very first carrier I had was purchased 19 years ago for my firstborn......I bought it at a garage sale & it was old THEN!







It was this funny home made front carrier from the 70's in neon yellow & orange. I used it but it wasn't that great.

Years later I bought a big NOJO baby sling. I loved it but it was hard on my back.

With my recent sixth baby I bought a beautiful Baby Hawk mei tai, and I love it - but unfortunately my daughter hates being in it.







Incidentally, she tolerates the NOJO!!! I hope she comes around 'cause I wanna wear that mei tai!!!


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama in the forest* 
My very very first carrier I had was purchased 19 years ago for my firstborn

That's really cool!

My first carrier was a Kozy purchased used at a BWing workshop. I still use it all the time.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

My first was a padded ring sling that my mother made (think OTSBH)
It was way too big and I couldn't get it comfy for Dd or I. So I grapped a wrap skirt, tied the ends together, and viola








So my first carrier that I actually _used_ was a rebozo, and I didn't know what a rebozo was at that time.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Kkacp


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

A "pre-owned" Bjorn, which has never or will never, be used by our family!

Loving my mammasmilk pouch! Waiting anxiously to use my Babyhawk mei tei...DD goes crazy in it right now rooting furiously and frantically, even if (I think she is anyway) full as a tick!


----------



## Scarlet's Mom (Aug 3, 2006)

My first carrier was a moby. Agirlfriend of mine said it was way better for her than slings because it placed the weight on both shoulders. I still love it and dd is 10+ mos old. I have other carriers now too. Though I have to say, the ergo has never worked for me. it feels really funny on my body.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

My first 10 years ago, was a OTSBH. By the time my dd came along, I found pouches and fell in love. Now I'm addicted!!!!!









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## cassiemommy (Jul 10, 2002)

My first carrier was a cheapy carrier that safely hold only dolls. Then I bought a Jolly Jumper sling at Sears that was way too big for me and almost gave up on babywearing. But luckily, I found a baby trekker, then a heart-to-heart sling at a consignment store and finally was able to wear DD properly. With DS1, I moved on to HaB, pair of Mamababy slings (both of these were super with a newborn!), DIY stretchy wrap, HS pouch, didymos, Sachi MT...With DS2, I've made 2 MT, one shaped similar to the Sachi, and one narrow-bodied one, both with wide straps since I'm more of a wrap person now. Now I'm fantasizing that I can make other carriers (I'm thinking of a podegi), but I'm still only a novice sewer and with 3 kids now including 3.5wk DS2, I don't know when I'll be able to go to a fabric store let alone sew!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

first carrier I tried and hated was a NoJo
first carrier I actually used but only tolerated was a Sarah's Ride hip carrier
first carrier I loved and used constantly was a fleece Hotslings








the rest is history.....50 carriers later


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

A Bjorn - it was a gift, and it killed my back, so my first real choice was a mei tai, and I never changed types again. I have a painful defect in my lower back, and I can still carry my 3-year-old.


----------



## chickieleighc (Feb 10, 2006)

My first was my home-made pleated fleece ring sling (I used the pattern from sleepingbaby.net), second was a fauxby (faux Moby







) made of the same fleece, third was a solarveil ring sling purchased from sleepingbaby.net, and my fourth and most recent was a home-made mei tai. I splurged for my birthday and bought some beautiful printed canvas for it. I'm in love.

We still use that fleece ring sling the most, though.







We just love it.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cassiemommy* 
My first carrier was a cheapy carrier that safely hold only dolls. Then I bought a Jolly Jumper sling at Sears that was way too big for me and almost gave up on babywearing. But luckily, I found a baby trekker, then a heart-to-heart sling at a consignment store and finally was able to wear DD properly. With DS1, I moved on to HaB, pair of Mamababy slings (both of these were super with a newborn!), DIY stretchy wrap, HS pouch, didymos, Sachi MT...With DS2, I've made 2 MT, one shaped similar to the Sachi, and one narrow-bodied one, both with wide straps since I'm more of a wrap person now. Now I'm fantasizing that I can make other carriers (I'm thinking of a podegi), but I'm still only a novice sewer and with 3 kids now including 3.5wk DS2, I don't know when I'll be able to go to a fabric store let alone sew!

I got the jolly jumper sling as a gift and had the same problem, I did'nt know there was a better way by I pulled some of the padding out of the rail and it's perfect now and quick. I've just discovered wraps now and made one out of fleece it has some kinks(bulky, HUGE knot) but I'm working it out. I'm going to the fabric store this week to get some lighter weight material with a much smaller knot. I was thinking flannel but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

I fixed my fleece sling. I checked out another site and found out that it only had to be 20" wide, mine was 30" so when I cut off the extra 10" it was so much better and just as warm, the knot was still a little big but worth it. The scrap from the edge is wide enough for the cross carry ties and the knot is so much smaller. Sorry I'm just so excited.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

my first was a sling ring. i loved it - until i found out that there were others








we have also tried the baby bjorn and snugli. i did not like them - thought they were not as comfortable as they could have been.
we now have a moby and love it even more. i made the mistake of having my dw try on an ergo and now she is not wanting to use the moby. i guess we will be getting an ergo soon . . .


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Maya Wrap Pouch. I got it because I thought it would be easy to use. It didn't work for me. I think the one I got was too small. Also, I am not a big pouch person. Plus, my DS had a lot of digestive issues and preferred to be upright. So I was a bjorn used for a long time. Then I got into wraps. I wish I had known about woven wraps from the get-go.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

My first was a snugli. I have to admit we were pretty poor then and weren't quite enlightened in the area of babywearing. My second was a maya wrap and I have loved it! Now I am begging for a Mei Tei!


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Nojo
ring style water sling
New Native Baby Carrier
Mei Tai


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I got a maya wrap pouch first, then a Kelty Kangaroo as a gift, and then a hotsling.

I'd like to try an Ergo but I don't think that will be happening anytime soon.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

i got an infantino as a shower gift (i actually like it, it's alright). then i discovered mei tais and was totally droolin on myself cuz i wanted one so bad. since i couldn't really afford to buy one, tho, i just made it. and i looooove it!


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

First was a Maya Wrap..my Mother bought it for me.
I used it a handful of time as I found it had a steep learning curve.

Next an AzureWrap strech wrap figured it out on the first go. Loved it used it all the time.

Then I bought a Soleveil Ring Sling hoping to try a RS again. a bit more use but still RS impaired.

Then two WAHM tester pouches one of which I loved and used all the time.

So I had Ilana at AzureWraps make me beautiful Chinese Brocade Pouch.

That finished off my DS babywearing days...

Move on to DD

I used my AzureWrap all the time but wanted something for back carry's so this spring started my search for a MT.

First I bought a Gyspy Mama BBB Morgaine for summer wrapping.

Then a Infant Patapum
Then a Zoie Hotsling
Then a JackPack Bucke Tie
Then a LoveSeat Buckle Tie
and my first true MT finally arrived yesterday lol an AngelPack
and I have a BabyHawk on the way


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

I had a hotsling, that was too big....and a bjorn

I quickly picked up a ring sling and from there went on to a mt.


----------



## nikkifox (Jul 9, 2004)

I use a sling that my friend makes. It works perfectly, especially for those little snuggly babies. Now that I have a crawler, I'm looking for something with more support to save my aching back...hopefully an Ergo? But the sling still works beautifully when babes sleeping. Check out the babywearer.com "Autumn Sling" to see her product. She uses the most beautiful fabrics and the slings can be adjusted so quickly and easily. It felt like my baby was still inside of me for the first several months that I used it.


----------



## mama naturale (Aug 6, 2006)

Snugli (*shudders* - my 4kg nb felt heavy in it)
Then pouch then Ergo.
Now loving wraps.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Eight years ago, I had a Bjorn and a OTSBH. I then tried a Maya when dd1 was around 4 months old. I'm not a ring sling girl, so honestly, it's a miracle I tried again with ds...

but I did, thanks to a million more carriers being available by then. Hotsling was my first carrier with him, then a moby, a mei tai, and eventually an ergo and a beco. Dd2 is totally benefitting from the start this time.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

hug-a-bub & moby wrap
I used these w/ a family that I was a live in nanny for right after I graduated college. The mom also had several woven wraps but I was more comfortable w/ the strechy ones. Her DD was very high needs & needed to be worn most of the day (even naps). I didn't mind b/c it was so nice to have a lo snuggled on my chest all day. It also made chasing the 2yrold much easier.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

And it sucked and sorry I wasted my money!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:

I got the jolly jumper sling as a gift and had the same problem, I did'nt know there was a better way by I pulled some of the padding out of the rail and it's perfect now and quick.
Tempting. Was it very hard to do? I have a jolly jumper & I was just going to give it away, but I was feeling bad because I'm sure it'll be too big for anyone, really.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hotsling.


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

KKAFP and it is still my favorite of all.


----------



## michelleklu (Aug 3, 2008)

We had a Moby and the Baby Bjorn that has the lower back support. While the Baby Bjorn wasn't so bad, it does have a lower weight limit and its bad for baby's spine yadda yadda. The Moby is still in my top three along with my Beco II and mei tai.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

my first carrier was a ring sling i made myself - i read about babywearing in Dr. Sears' baby book while pregnant, found some directions online, and made one. we were also gifted a Bjorn and used that a little bit when DD1 was teeny. DH liked it. but then i got my first MT (a freehand) and my life changed forever


----------



## rebelmama (Dec 23, 2007)

When my son was born I had in my possession the following:

Hotsling
Moby Wrap
Snugli

First few weeks used the Hotsling, once I figured out the Moby it got lots of love and the Snugli occasional use.

2 days ago I received my brand new Bamberoo Mei Tei in the mail and love it!
Am waiting on a shortie Didymos to arrive anyday and will soon order a long woven wrap. I got the wrap love!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

An unpadded Maya wrap ring sling, chosen because it is great for newborns, excellent for nursing in, and very flexible -- can use in different positions and on partners of different body sizes


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

A wrap. Because it's snuggly for a newborn (and the twins were winter babies) and I could try it locally.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

An Infantino sling.







My aunt bought it for me. I used it, but it _swallowed_ my tiny baby!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I made my first using the maya wrap online instructions. It was horribly uncomfortable and unsafe! Didn't know about craft rings and all that back then.


----------



## Morningcalm (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, here's my list.

- ergo (couldn't use until my ds was 6 months old. He hated it before that.)
- Orange sling (Korean closed tail padded sling. I used that for the first month.)
- maya wrap
- phyeonhae chunei

Now, I pretty much just use my Ergo. I love it now!


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

my first was a BH XT. I got it because of the price, and i LOVED it! I wish i still had it.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Mine was a New Native. It was gifted to me. I hated it.


----------



## tropicalmom (Nov 17, 2005)

I couldn't decide so had two to start out with, a Hotsling which I used when out and about since it was packable and I loved it. So easy to go shopping with. For the house we used a Sachi MT. DH and I both used it so that was helpful and it was the only way he could get her to go to sleep for a long time.


----------



## ~patty (May 8, 2006)

My first was a Moby Wrap and I LOVED IT. Once I figured out how to use it (a little learning curve, but nothing a stuffed animal can't help with), she was always in it. We hiked everywhere and I was never trapped at home with a sleeping baby. I even used it in the summer and she was fine...nice and cozy.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I was given a Nojo baby sling while pregnant with my first baby. Oh and a Snugli. needless to say, I gave up on babywearing her quickly. Both were very uncomfy!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

My first was a wrap sling - Maya Wrap. My friend actually lent me hers to try with ds1 and I really loved it so I bought my own and returned hers to her.

I have other carriers now - sleepy wrap, Kozy, Catbird Mei Tai, Sutemi pack, Obi, and still like my ring sling best especially from about birth to 6 months.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

I received all three of these (because I asked for them) when pregnant with DS:

Baby Bjorn Active - Asked for this before I'd researched all the alternatives. DH uses it frequently around the house and for walks, and I've found myself putting it on occasionally as a quick and easy alternative to the Moby. Also, DS is less smashed up against me in the BB, which is a consideration because I am battling thrush, and my breasts are quite sensitive sometimes.

Maya Wrap Lightly Padded Ring Sling - Unfortunately we haven't used this much. DS just doesn't seem to like the sling as much as an upright carrier. He tends to fuss, and I don't find it as comfortable as the Moby.

Moby Wrap - I love, love, love my Moby and use this most of any of these.

Then after he was born, I purchased a cool looking Hotsling, thinking that he might like that better than the more cavernous Maya Ring Sling - unfortunately, he doesn't! The Maya seems too big, and the Hotsling seems too small. Maybe I need to try harder... I've sort of given up on them both.

Next.... I'd like to get a Meitai I think, and/ or an Ergo!


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

A Didymos wrap because my best friend's wife had one and I loved watching her put it on. I thought: How cool is that!


----------



## Babina's Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)

My first was a Peanut Shell. It was too small, I had to get another one. Well actually, my first given to me was the Jeep Carrier, at my shower, but I did not use it first...I don't think I used it at all. My husband did.

After the Peanut Shell I got a Kozy Carrier mei tai, a Zolowear ring sling, another Peanut Shell, a Babyhawk Mei tai, 2 Comfy Joey pouches, an Eesti Ring sling, a homemade wrap made out of fleece and a Loveseat soft structured carrier.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

My first was a Sprout Pouch- I had never babywore before I got it so I didn't really know what to look for. I got a Hotsling for DH shortly after that because he wanted to wear DS too but wanted something with a more manly print.









We got an Ergo when DS was one and that is what we have been using since.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigbellydreams* 
and why did you chose that one first?

The New Native pouch sling. I got it because it looked simple and I didn't want to have to adjust anything. I thought it would help my baby sleep but I was WRONG! It didn't work for us at all and it almost ruined me on babywearing. It worked fairly well for the hip carry when he got a little older, but not at all for the traditional sling position.

Then I found the Ergo and the SleepyWrap and have been much happier since!


----------



## kaireece (Dec 21, 2007)

Heart to heart sling and new native pouch.

I still have both but never use them - now I'm a wrapper!


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Ergo. I bought it when my dd was 2.5 months. I decided on it because it was plain (neutral so my dh would use it) and it looked easy to use. We really love it. It was my only carrier until my dd was 9 months, and we still use it a lot.









My second carrier was a woven wrap (Merry Carry) that I found tricky at first, but I'm getting better with it lately. It's so soft and I love it for snuggles.

Now I'm looking into a third (and fourth, and....)


----------

